# druckregelung mit FU integrierten PID regler



## servus (18 November 2012)

hi,

muss mal die profis um rat fragen. habe ein selbstgebautes hauswasserwerk mit einer wilo pumpe 8 m^3/h, Hmax: 65 m, 1,92 kW Y400V und einem FU hitachi SJ200. zur zeit erhält der FU den startbefehl über einen druckschalter.

nun möchte ich mit einem 4-20 mA drucksensor und der integrierten PID regelung einen konstanten druck im system erreichen, unabhängig davon, wieviel wasser gerade entnommen wird. die pid regelung funktioniert, jedoch habe ich ein problem beim abschalten des FU, wenn kein wasser mehr entnommen wird. er schaltet nämlich gar nicht ab, sondern läuft auf der drehzahl weiter, die gerade dem eingestellten sollwert entspricht.

kann ich ohne einen druchflussmesser irgend wie anders ein stopsignal generieren? (aus platzgründen ist kein durchflussmesser vorhanden).

kann ich an den reglereinstellungen/grenzwerten irgendwie den unterschied zwischen einer geringen 
wasserentnahme und gar keiner wasserentnahme erkennen?

vielen dank markus


----------



## Blockmove (18 November 2012)

Igendwie beißen sich deine Aussagen:
Wenn kein Wasser mehr entnommen wird und dein Speicher voll ist, dann ist der Druck auf Max.
Also kann der PID-Regler eigentlich nicht funktionieren ...

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## sailor (18 November 2012)

Servus,
Schalte mit den Druckschalter die Freigabe des FU ab. Hoffentlich hast du einen Druckspeicher (Blase).
Gruß
Sailor


----------



## Ing_Lupo (18 November 2012)

Hallo

man kann den Durchfluss über den aufgenommenen
Strom überwachen. Sollte man sowieso tun
damit die Pumpe nicht in Gavitation läuft.

Konzept: 
Min Strom = kein Durchfluss -> Ppe nach 10 sec aus

Pumpe über Druck < Soll einschalten -> Regler freigeben

Gruß 
Lupo


----------



## servus (18 November 2012)

hi, 

das weiß ich, dass der regler so nicht funktioniert, weil er nicht erkennt, dass kein wasser mehr entnommen wird. deswegen meine frage. was funktioniert denn dann?

über den druckschalter kann man es auch nicht lösen. liegt der schaltpunkt über dem eingestellten sollwert, schaltet er nicht ein und liegt er unter dem sollwert, schaltet er nicht aus, weil der druck beim stop der wasserentnahme nicht weiter abfällt. 

alle funktionen, die ich beim SJ200 zusammen mit strom gefunden habe, sind als motorschutz o.ä. ausgelegt. die kann ich nicht verwenden. hab noch keine minimumschwelle gefunden. gibts sowas? oder muss das extern ausgewertet werden?

gruß markus


----------



## Ing_Lupo (18 November 2012)

Hallo

Schau mal ob man eine Momentengrenze
auf einen Ausgang legen kann.

Ansonsten Stromrelais oder Grenzwert- 
schalter suchen.

Gruß
Lupo


----------



## sailor (18 November 2012)

Hi,
ich dachte, du regelst über einen Druckaufnehmer? Dann kannst du doch den Druckschalter nehmen, mit eingestellten Druck knapp über den Sollwert, der bei Nichtentnahme  mit fmin angefahren wird. 
I.d.R. hat ein Druckschalter auch eine gewisse Hysterese. Was meinst du mit "liegt der eingestellte Druck über den Sollwert, schaltet er nicht ein" ? Wenn der Druck unter diesen Schaltpunkt fällt, hat der FU bzw. der Regler Freigabe. Der Rest ist eine Sache der Regelparameter bzw. des Verhältnisses/Dimensionierung der Pumpe zum Verbrauch.
Gruß
Sailor


----------



## servus (19 November 2012)

jetzt weiß ich, was du meinst.

wenn der solldruck 3 bar betragen soll, muss der einschaltpunkt des druckschalters bei 2,8 bar und der auschaltdruck bei 3,2 bar liegen. dann wird die minimalfrequenz des reglers so eingestellt, dass mindestens immer 3,3 bar erzeugt werden, richtig?

funktioniert dann die pid regelung noch?

gruß markus


----------



## sailor (19 November 2012)

Nein. Reglerfreigabe mit 3,2Bar abschalten und Fminso einstellen, dass im Normalbetrieb nicht die 3,2 Bar erreicht werden, sondern nur bei Wasser Stop.

Gruß
Sailor


----------



## Timbo (11 März 2022)

Hallo,
in der Regel sind diese Pumpen nicht dicht. Also wenn du keine Abnahme hast dreht die Pumpe weiter ohne das der druck ins unendliche Steigt.
Wie verhält sich der Druck wenn du abschaltest?
Sollte er auf 0 oder annähernd 0 gehen hast du keine Chance ohne zusätzliche Sensorik hin zu bekommen da du dann auch nicht weißt wann du einschalten musst.

Eine Möglichkeit ist eine Rückschlagklappe oder ähnliches vor der Pumpe zu installieren um den druck ein zu sperren. dann kann man bei einem Abfall wieder zu schalten.

Ein Ausdehnungsgefäß oder ähnliches ist sinnvoll da es sonst zu druck Stößen kommt.


----------



## Hesse (11 März 2022)

@Timbo

Ob das Problem seit 2012 noch besteht …..


----------



## Timbo (11 März 2022)

Mh hast recht. Habe ich garnicht drauf geachtet


----------

